# Personally knowing someone who died RIP Cushley



## propatria (15 Sep 2006)

I was on the same platoon as Pte. William Jonathan James Cushley. Cushley, Cush, as of course I knew him. My understanding is he died in a firefight with the Taliban on Sept 3rd.

I remember him being an all around awsome guy, joking around all the time, one of the guys, I remember doing the fireman carry with him in morning PT cause we were both the tallest guys in the platoon and no one else wanted to carry us. We would just smile at eachother and shake our heads at the fact that we had to place our arms so close to eachothers crotch to do the carry. "Get your jollies out man!"  he would say to me jokingly. He added lots of positive morale to a difficult course. I remember joking with the guy many times, he was always a real good sport on everything and was truly one of the good guys.  

When you're on course you don't remember many names, but for some reason, probably after having a few beers at the mess on the weekend, we got around to discussing first names, I remember asking Cush why he had so many first names (William Jonathan James) and ribbing him about it as everyone did to eachother. 

 I don't know if anyone from DP1 0064 at Meaford WO Kenny's platoon are on this board, and I dont know if anyone else knew Cushley, and frankly I don't know why I even chose to register here and post this, but I tried searching the media for more info on exactly what happened and who else got injured in the firefight but I can't seem to get any names of those who are injured. If any of my other bros from that platoon was injured I want to send them a personal message, and send them some kit or help out any way I can. If they are in some hospital in Afghanistan or Germany or whatever I could send them dvd's or any sort of thing so that they would not be so miserable as they recover.

Although I am a filthy civilian now, I still hold my friendships in the army in the highest regard, what we went through will be with me forever and I will always remember. And Cushley, I will remember the fact that we were the same age slated to go to the same regiment, and I just wish that somehow I could have been there to have your back like we did on course.

Pte. William Jonathan James Cushley had RCR tattooed across his back, according to the news article (he didn't have it when I knew him). But I know he was so incredibly proud of what he was doing and believed in it all so much, he was truly one of the good soldiers, and even though I had issues with some people on that platoon, Cushley was simply one of the good ones.

Rest in Peace Cush.

PRO PATRIA


----------



## CL84 (15 Sep 2006)

I went to basic with Cushley. Also known as Cush or just Cushley on our course as well. When he died I couldn't believe it because I look over at my wall, and there he is in a few pictures I have up of me and the rest of the guys. It's really weird and a kind of reality check for most of us. Too many times do we see people on the news that we don't know and sure it bothers us to know they died, and sacrificed their lives for the mission, but it's a different feeling when you knew the person personally as many members on this site probobly already know before myself and 'propatria.' This is the reality. This is the life we chose, and if anything good comes from his death, it's that he died doing what he wanted to do. Many people spend their whole lives doing something they don't want to do. Stuck in some factory job, or complaining and saying I wish I would have done ________. 

That's all I have to say about that. RIP Cush, you'll be missed. 

Yar.


----------

